
Ask HN: What facts did you learn that you can never un-know? - motohagiography
Looking for examples of relationships in the world where once you see or learn them, you cannot un-see them whenever you encounter them.<p>To me more advanced ones include things like interest compounding, standard negotiation and sales tactics, pareto distributions, and survivor bias, but they could be as simple as proverbs, heuristics, similes and metaphors, and even poetic descriptions.<p>What are other examples of these frames that, once you view the world through them, they stick on your short list of go-to mental reference points?
======
warent
Digestion in the stomach is very far from a simple passive process. The
stomach is always violently compressing itself, smashing up and "chewing" food
that you ate.

This forever altered my world view on stomachs.

------
apacheCamel
You can fit all the planets in the Solar System side by side between the Earth
and the Moon. Makes you realize just how vast Space can be.

Source: [https://www.universetoday.com/115672/you-could-fit-all-
the-p...](https://www.universetoday.com/115672/you-could-fit-all-the-planets-
between-the-earth-and-the-moon/)

------
greenyoda
That humans are capable of both great kindness and unspeakable evil.

That a person's life can change forever in a split second.

------
bobfirestone
Otters [https://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/otters-are-
not...](https://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/otters-are-not-cute-
they-are-sick-depraved-jerks/)

I highly recommend not learning this about otters

------
pajop
Farnam Street's 109 Mental Models [https://fs.blog/mental-
models/](https://fs.blog/mental-models/)

------
ddingus
One basic definition of wealth is time. Wealthy people purpose most of their
time. Poor people have most of their time purposed for them.

